

Twitter's CFO Screwed Up Another Tweet Meant to be Private Message - afar
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-cfo-dm-fail-again-2014-11

======
nakedrobot2
Using twitter for direct messages ranks somewhere in between using your
kitchen oven as a central heating system, and using Nair to trim your pubic
hair.

~~~
afar
Funny, I've always had relative success with Nair..

Heard they're reworking the whole DM system.

